# 180 replies



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

I only want to post fishing reports & things that are going on in Myrtle Beach, my idiot on the pier post brought many negetive comments from some BS's. I am DONE. 180 replies, freakin awesome, thank you to all that have met with me on the pier & this site. Goodbye, I'll chime in every now & then, Keith


----------



## Wvsaltlife (Jul 8, 2014)

Don't pay any attention to the idiots, your pennsitucky mind has shared some good info !!!! Lol


----------



## Beezer (Jun 21, 2012)

That's what forums are about. This one may have gained two or three new members because of it. Others who just lurk most of the time also chime in. But what really happens is that information is shared and it stirs people to connect in beliefs, and to even look out for one another to meet up and share experiences while fishing. 

Your thread wasn't bad, it helped spread knowledge and info. If it educated one, encouraged one to join, and helped people with common hobbies and beliefs connect then there's no reason to think it was bad or a waste of time.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

SpringmaidKeith said:


> I only want to post fishing reports & things that are going on in Myrtle Beach, my idiot on the pier post brought many negetive comments from some BS's. I am DONE. 180 replies, freakin awesome, thank you to all that have met with me on the pier & this site. Goodbye, I'll chime in every now & then, Keith


If it helps I agree with your take on the pier situation 100%.


----------



## daprez (Jul 2, 2013)

keith, don't let a few of these post on here get the best of you.. you did the right thing.. I would have done the same thing.. rules are rules... I've known you since you started at springmaid and know your not a quitter... I've had my back to the rail with 15 people all over me but didn't worry because I had a lot of support from all the friends I had there... and your the same.. you got the fishermans support.... hang in there on this site.. me and a lot of people will miss your post on here... daprez


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

Keith,
Opinions are like $&$holes, everyone has one. I look forward to your comments and reports especially in the colder months when 
I wish I was there instead of freezing in Maryland. The first time one of those people were on the other side of things, they are the first to carry one about rules and pier educate.


----------



## GaryM (Oct 22, 2013)

I made a negative comment about the area, so I suppose I'm one of the BS's (whatever that is), and I just don't get it. 180 replies on one of the liveliest, most entertaining threads here and that's a bad thing? I'm not part of the Springmaid fan club, and I don't dare post about where I fish because every time the place is mentioned here it gets a few comments that always degrade to talking about what AHoles they are there (Cherry Grove). Maybe the admins can setup a dedicated Myrtle Beach section for those that only want positive Myrtle Beach post's.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

SpringmaidKeith said:


> I only want to post fishing reports & things that are going on in Myrtle Beach, my idiot on the pier post brought many negetive comments from some BS's. I am DONE. 180 replies, freakin awesome, thank you to all that have met with me on the pier & this site. Goodbye, I'll chime in every now & then, Keith


Ill hunt you down  I think it was quite good actually dont let some people get to you, as daprez said "You got the fishermens support"


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

call me what you wish, the opening post wasn't fishing report related, you made it sound like you were disappointed that you didn't get to wield the knife like you say you do, in 2 days you didn't have the guts to come back and answer a simple question I asked, but you told the story of seeing a shark jump, but let the guy get pics then cut his line, when you did come back you changed the story saying it fought like a ray, but when it was identified you cut the line, now you just wanna post fishing reports.
so you wonder why some question you. nevermind I'll find the answer myself, at this point without a letter from the governor I wouldn't believe it anyway.
js


----------



## Simms (Jun 27, 2014)

Keith - I was just down in MB last week and got a lot of good information from your posts before i came down. Greatly appreciated and it helped me catch more fish! That's what its all about.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

I'd have to agree with you Keith. You do what's best for the safety of others. If someone has a shark on the line, you let them take a pic, then help them cut the line. Based on all the reports and stories from Springmaid, I might just have to fish there next time I come done to MB. Much respect.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

js1172 said:


> call me what you wish, the opening post wasn't fishing report related, you made it sound like you were disappointed that you didn't get to wield the knife like you say you do, in 2 days you didn't have the guts to come back and answer a simple question I asked, but you told the story of seeing a shark jump, but let the guy get pics then cut his line, when you did come back you changed the story saying it fought like a ray, but when it was identified you cut the line, now you just wanna post fishing reports.
> so you wonder why some question you. nevermind I'll find the answer myself, at this point without a letter from the governor I wouldn't believe it anyway.
> js


js, as I posted, out of the corner of my eye I thought I saw a spinner jump. I was next to him, fought like a Ray, shark appeared, it was more like a 3 2 1 photo moment. I mean no hard feelings to any of you on this great forum. And as far as 'the guts' to answer your question, I dont live on the PC my friend. It's all about the Salt Life guys & girls, I don't want to offend anyone. js IM me anytime & when you come down again I'll take you out to dinner, K


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

js1172 said:


> . . . .in 2 days you didn't have the guts to come back and answer a simple question I asked. . . .


Wow, really? That's what you're going with?? There can be a number of reasons someone doesn't look at/post to a thread. ". . .didn't have the guts"? Wow, talk about high-nooning it. That's textbook troll behavior right there.

Don't sweat it, Keith.

I thought it was a good thread. It didn't turn extremely nasty. Folks posted who don't post very frequently, and there were some laughs. You did what you had to do in cutting the line, and everybody knows that.

Roll with it.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments, I'll be around, Keith


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

SpringmaidKeith said:


> js, as I posted, out of the corner of my eye I thought I saw a spinner jump. I was next to him, fought like a Ray, shark appeared, it was more like a 3 2 1 photo moment. I mean no hard feelings to any of you on this great forum. And as far as 'the guts' to answer your question, I dont live on the PC my friend. It's all about the Salt Life guys & girls, I don't want to offend anyone. js IM me anytime & when you come down again I'll take you out to dinner, K


Nah, I'll respectfully pass on the offer, won't spend any time or any money in Horry county.
js


----------



## Foggy1 (Sep 22, 2009)

SpringmaidKeith said:


> I only want to post fishing reports & things that are going on in Myrtle Beach, my idiot on the pier post brought many negetive comments from some BS's. I am DONE. 180 replies, freakin awesome, thank you to all that have met with me on the pier & this site. Goodbye, I'll chime in every now & then, Keith


It's all part of posting on the internet Keith. Take it all with a grain of salt, don't sweat it.

Foggy.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

BubbaHoTep said:


> Wow, really? That's what you're going with?? There can be a number of reasons someone doesn't look at/post to a thread. ". . .didn't have the guts"? Wow, talk about high-nooning it. That's textbook troll behavior right there.
> 
> Don't sweat it, Keith.
> 
> ...


yep a good thread, the least amount of real information possible was passed, just awesome! but everybody got a laugh out of it. so now I;m a troll, keiths thread was getting hits like crazy, he's posted 3 out of the last 5 days, but he never responded to his thread after day 1, he saw it, his name was on the bottom of the page as online both days he didn't respond, maybe he didn't have the fortitude to answer is a better term, doesn't change the fact that his story changed, he saw a spinner jumpout of the corner of his eye, now it was a spinner he saw, many folks have misidentified the 2 on the beach, but he saw a spinner (hooked I believe his post said) whats the difference between a spinner and a blacktip? they both will jump when hooked,so he was able to tell the subtle differences between a blacktip and a spinner, yet his next post said it fought like a ray, yeah, ok
js


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

js1172 said:


> Nah, I'll respectfully pass on the offer, won't spend any time or any money in Horry county.
> js


Then why are you still posting about all this stuff....if you are not going to be in Horry county then shark fishing will be ok for you to do where ever you go. So why take 2 days and [email protected] and [email protected] about Horry county and the rules that are set forth? Don't make any sense to me. I know I am not the only one who feels this way after hearing his rambling about nothing for 2 days.


----------



## tlong2002 (Oct 20, 2010)

js1172 said:


> Nah, I'll respectfully pass on the offer, won't spend any time or any money in Horry county.
> js


He passed on the offer Keith so my wife and I will take his place only we will buy your dinner.

js it's simple....Horry county doesn't allow shark fishing.....yes you will occasionally hook one.... After you realize it's a shark, especially one you can't safely handle and remove the hook from it then cut the line....simple. 

If you don't want to come back to the Myrtle Beach / Horry county that's your prerogative, so be it. Just because you complain about the laws of the county doesn't mean the powers to be are going to hurry up and change them because you don't want to spend your money here. LMAO!!

The way we look at it is just one less a**hole everyone that does want to spend their money here has to put up with and we won't have to listen to the person next to bitch about not being able to shark fish.

Way to go Keith all the regulars are behind you.

I'm tlong2002.......and I'm out!

Sorry for the one vulgar word bubba, but it wasn't directed at anyone, just a general expression that covers a lot of people. The old saying if the shoe fits.......


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

scsharker18 said:


> Then why are you still posting about all this stuff....if you are not going to be in Horry county then shark fishing will be ok for you to do where ever you go. So why take 2 days and [email protected] and [email protected] about Horry county and the rules that are set forth? Don't make any sense to me. I know I am not the only one who feels this way after hearing his rambling about nothing for 2 days.


mainly because I don'ttake kindly to being talked down to and made fun of just for being persistant on asking a question, in the opening post of the idiot thread, keith states pier management was telling the guy he was breaking the law and then told him to leave, correct? threy didn't come running with a jackknife to cut his line, if its the law why not?
js


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

> js it's simple....Horry county doesn't allow shark fishing.....yes you will occasionally hook one.... After you realize it's a shark, especially one you can't safely handle and remove the hook from it then cut the line....simple.


oh now its a shark you can't safely handle, didn't read that anywhere in the laws, who determines if the shark is one you can't safely handle?
that's why I wanted to read the actual law, everyone has their own definition and they are all different, I would like to see the RIGHT one, not the one he goes by, or what this guy thinks, but what the laws actualy say!

js


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

js1172 said:


> mainly because I don'ttake kindly to being talked down to and made fun of just for being persistant on asking a question, in the opening post of the idiot thread, keith states pier management was telling the guy he was breaking the law and then told him to leave, correct? threy didn't come running with a jackknife to cut his line, if its the law why not?
> js


The damn question has been answered sever times, over and over and over. You are just to ignorant to accept that what people are telling you is how it works. If you are so worried about it how about you bring your self to myrtle beach and go walk up to the magistates office ask them to show you their rulles and regs then go to springmaid pier ask them to provide their rules and regs and then when hou are all done you can finally appologise to kieth and every one else on here.

Oh ya and where did any one say Kieth came running donw the pier weilding a jackknife? He had a convo with the guy, at that point the SPORTSMAN asked Keith to cut his line.


----------



## tlong2002 (Oct 20, 2010)

By safely I mean I'm not cutting my line for a 12" baby shark. I will simply reel him up and remove the hook from its little mouth and release it back into its habitat, just like I would say a croker or small whiting.

Did that clear it up for you js?


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

nobody did, but did management cut any line when the guy had the shark on heading to the beach? its the law right? why didn't they? keith outwardly boasts that he will cut yourline, yet the pier management didn't in keiths absence, why?call me ignorant if you wish, I know my intelligence level, my attention to detail is pretty high, just trying to wade through inconsistancies, and all the different answers doesn't help much. if you get the chance, call me ignoarant in person,maybe we can sort something out.
js


----------



## tlong2002 (Oct 20, 2010)

^^^^^
Don't get it


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

tlong2002 said:


> By safely I mean I'm not cutting my line for a 12" baby shark. I will simply reel him up and remove the hook from its little mouth and release it back into its habitat, just like I would say a croker or small whiting.
> 
> Did that clear it up for you js?


likethis lil fellow, sure








js


----------



## daprez (Jul 2, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Looks like Idiot on Pier Part 2 has begun...


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

GaryM said:


> I made a negative comment about the area, so I suppose I'm one of the BS's (whatever that is), and I just don't get it. 180 replies on one of the liveliest, most entertaining threads here and that's a bad thing? I'm not part of the Springmaid fan club, and I don't dare post about where I fish because every time the place is mentioned here it gets a few comments that always degrade to talking about what AHoles they are there (Cherry Grove). Maybe the admins can setup a dedicated Myrtle Beach section for those that only want positive Myrtle Beach post's.


Hey Gary, for what it's worth, I agree with your post from the other thread 110 percent. You're exactly right in what you said in that post. I don't want to go back and read it all again, but who had issue with it? HC has sold out to the tourist dollar. No argument there. 

I have said on this forum repeatedly that I have seen negative things posted about CG but have NEVER experienced anything negative there. When I was younger, I spent a lot of time up there (my first "spot run") with my friend who had a place on one of the canals. It's been several years since I've been there. If someone's staying in North Myrtle, I'd still recommend Apache over CG. That's all.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

I've never been to Cherry Grove and only have heard bad things. Doesn't mean I think its a bad pier, but I know people that fish Apache and at least know of some decent people there. I also would recommend Apache over Cherry Grove.
Also Apache puts fish pics on facebook

I couldnt care where anybody fishes as long as your as fishing its good. I fish for free at GC and could get a dixount at Apache... I like the pier I fish, the fellow fishermen I've built friendships with with keep me there. 

Js1776 really needs to go fishing and get off the internet worring about laws in a county he was vowed to never enter. He is kinda like tits on a boar hog right now.
So what keith didn't answer... Probably shocked someone made such a big deal of something that happens about once a month in the summer


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

js1172 said:


> nobody did, but did management cut any line when the guy had the shark on heading to the beach? its the law right? why didn't they? keith outwardly boasts that he will cut yourline, yet the pier management didn't in keiths absence, why?call me ignorant if you wish, I know my intelligence level, my attention to detail is pretty high, just trying to wade through inconsistancies, and all the different answers doesn't help much. if you get the chance, call me ignoarant in person,maybe we can sort something out.
> js


Like I said, quit asking every one to do your homework after they have already told you what the law states. The cops may not be able to cut you line but the PRIVATE pier can operate under their own rules. If it say "by any means necessary" yes he can cut your line. If they choose not to cut the line then yes they are still in the guidelines of "any mans necessary" to keep the public safe. At the same time the laws are there to keep the animal safe as well...grabbing a shark by its gill plates and waving it around definitely is not keeping the animal safe. That is how they breathe so lets go smash the gills together....good job. Now as far as calling you ignorant...as you say you won't come to Horry county...so I guess you don't have to worry about me being able to say it to you if you run into me...now if that was more a threat on your behalf....then we will find out later on how it turns out.


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

scsharker18 said:


> Like I said, quit asking every one to do your homework after they have already told you what the law states. The cops may not be able to cut you line but the PRIVATE pier can operate under their own rules. If it say "by any means necessary" yes he can cut your line. If they choose not to cut the line then yes they are still in the guidelines of "any mans necessary" to keep the public safe. At the same time the laws are there to keep the animal safe as well...grabbing a shark by its gill plates and waving it around definitely is not keeping the animal safe. That is how they breathe so lets go smash the gills together....good job. Now as far as calling you ignorant...as you say you won't come to Horry county...so I guess you don't have to worry about me being able to say it to you if you run into me...now if that was more a threat on your behalf....then we will find out later on how it turns out.


 This is my last post about this...if I want to argue and debate with some one I will do that with my toddler about what time is his bed time.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

For the record, this is Virginia Beach's legislation:


Sec. 6-31. Shark fishing prohibited.
(a) No person shall:
(1) Place in the marginal adjacent ocean or bay within five hundred (500) yards of the mean low water line any chum, blood or free floating bait for the purpose of attracting sharks, or
(2) Fish for sharks within the city limits and the marginal adjacent waters within five hundred (500) yards of the mean low water line.
These prohibitions shall include fishing or chumming from any beach, structure, jetty or boat, utilizing tackle, bait or chum intended for or commonly used to catch or attract sharks.
14
(b) Any person who shall violate any provision of this section shall be guilty of a Class 3 misdemeanor.
(Ord. No. 1720, 7-13-87; Ord. No. 1745, 10-26-87; Ord. No. 2729, 11-26-02)

And in VA:

§ 18.2-11. Punishment for conviction of misdemeanor.

The authorized punishments for conviction of a misdemeanor are:

(c) For Class 3 misdemeanors, a fine of not more than $500.




Horry County is not flying solo as far as highly populated tourist destinations on the sharking ban.

At least the Horry County law gives the directive to release upon recognition and spells out what's expected. 

Just an FYI


----------



## SteadyEddie (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't post here alot but I do read nearly everyday. Keith, please keep your posts coming. They do provide quite a bit of useful info for MOST of us. You seem to be a stand-up guy, and I know you try to promote fishing not only on your pier, but the entire Grand Strand. Stupid laws are passed to protect the rights of the majority from self- important morons like this guy. Just read the location. Wild and wonderful. The last frontier. I live 2 blocks from the WVA border. That's the one we need to enforce.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Sweet Lord some people are intolerable. I hope Keith continues to post. I appreciate his positive contributions.


----------



## Wvsaltlife (Jul 8, 2014)

JS I was the guy that caught the SHARK.... There is no he said she said crap here. He told me sir I got to cut your line I THINK you have a shark. I then told Keith I didn't know what I had I thought it was a ray. If anyone is in the wrong here it's ME. Not Keith, I knew what I had, I have faught 20+ spinners in my salt fishing journey thus far. I don't get to go to the beach much and I wanted to fight it and gain my line back. It was 8pm the beach was empty, no one was fishing near me, just me. STOP jumping on Keith, he is a guy to help you if you need it on the pier, and is very knowledgeable ! It's people like you that RUIN it for others, now next time I'm sure Keith will cut people's line without question. All because someone got butt hurt over the WEB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tlong2002 (Oct 20, 2010)

wvsaltlife said:


> js i was the guy that caught the shark.... There is no he said she said crap here. He told me sir i got to cut your line i think you have a shark. I then told keith i didn't know what i had i thought it was a ray. If anyone is in the wrong here it's me. Not keith, i knew what i had, i have faught 20+ spinners in my salt fishing journey thus far. I don't get to go to the beach much and i wanted to fight it and gain my line back. It was 8pm the beach was empty, no one was fishing near me, just me. Stop jumping on keith, he is a guy to help you if you need it on the pier, and is very knowledgeable ! It's people like you that ruin it for others, now next time i'm sure keith will cut people's line without question. All because someone got butt hurt over the web !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


excellent!


----------



## Wvsaltlife (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't know what happened to the goy that attempted to beach a shark........... However I will take up for Keith in my situation....... I was fighting the shark I hooked...... Keith came to me and said sir I have to cut your line. I told him that I had a ray on the line NOT a shark. I knew exactly what I had. I had about a 5ft spinner on the line. If anyone is at fault it's ME not KEITH. I told him it was a ray, he then watched me fight and once it surfaced I asked to take a pic, and then Keith cut my line. He did everything right, he is not at fault. I visit the beach 2 times a year and I wanted to gain my line back and enjoy the fight. It was 8pm therefore the beach was empty, no one was fishing near me, and I controlled the fish. Am I still breaking the law YES, but atleast I did have the right mind set to not put anyone or anything in danger. KEITH has answered slot of my questions on the pier and is very knowledgeable. It's people like you that will make Keith cut first and ask ?'s later. All because someone that doesn't even fish springmaid got butt hurt over the WEB !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wvsaltlife (Jul 8, 2014)

JS clear your private messages !


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

What a mess this is!


----------



## SteadyEddie (Oct 6, 2013)

Keith and BubbaHoTep just a thought: you don't think Slayer54 got a new device.......? Just sayin


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

JMO..but Keith...Skink learned about the " Piermaster " thing... that's why he doesn't post anymore. You should too. For every member who likes your post about the power of the " Piermaster " there are an equal number who don't. This is a passing phase for you...Are you going to be working there five years from now? Pier regulars are what turned me off from fishing on them and " The Grand Wizard" Piermaster " officers / gift shop workers doesn't help.. There are those who wouldn't miss any of your posts. So get some thick skin or get back to checking the color of the day wrist band and leave the sharks to us.


----------



## cocky (Jun 21, 2010)

Just go down to Georgetown and have at it.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

ok, I really appreciate the thought and common sense in this statement, where to begin

Like I said, quit asking every one to do your homework after they have already told you what the law states. 
*I read the laws remember, they were posted 3,4,5? times*




The cops may not be able to cut you line but the PRIVATE pier can operate under their own rules. If it say "by any means necessary" yes he can cut your line. If they choose not to cut the line then yes they are still in the guidelines of "any mans necessary" to keep the public safe.
*ok, the laws state swimmers can't be more than 50 yards off the beach, that pier is 1200' long, so no swimmers if they are abiding the law should be within 350 yards from the "T", so how much more dangerous is it to the public to break the shark off at the hook instead of leaving 30 yards of line attached?*



At the same time the laws are there to keep the animal safe as well...grabbing a shark by its gill plates and waving it around definitely is not keeping the animal safe. That is how they breathe so lets go smash the gills together....good job. 
*yep leaving line hooked to them would probably good for them, you saw the pic, look where the sharks skin is compressed, its at my index finger only at the head neck junction, ahead and above the gills genious , that shark was out of the water 30 seconds, hook was removed, pic was snapped and was released, that grip immobilizes them, notice the open jaw*



Now as far as calling you ignorant...
*its ok, I'm sure you don't know*

as you say you won't come to Horry county...so I guess you don't have to worry about me being able to say it to you if you run into me...now if that was more a threat on your behalf....then we will find out later on how it turns out. 
now on another note, after changing the story a couple times its evident everyone accepts the line cutting thing by the "piermaster" when the shark is identified as a shark, the law states shark or other dangerous sea creature, why is it ok to pull a 5' ray to the rail, then cut the line because hauling it up on the pier would be illegal, but a shark must be cut off immediately?
seems to me someone is just feeding their ego


> This is my last post about this...if I want to argue and debate with some one I will do that with my toddler about what time is his bed time.


*Hope you won one*
js


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Danman said:


> JMO..but Keith...Skink learned about the " Piermaster " thing... that's why he doesn't post anymore. You should too. For every member who likes your post about the power of the " Piermaster " there are an equal number who don't. This is a passing phase for you...Are you going to be working there five years from now? Pier regulars are what turned me off from fishing on them and " The Grand Wizard" Piermaster " officers / gift shop workers doesn't help.. There are those who wouldn't miss any of your posts. So get some thick skin or get back to checking the color of the day wrist band and leave the sharks to us.


I guarantee I will be one of the most personable men you have every met, "GrandMaster, Pier Rat" whatever you guys want to call me. A lot of people on this forum have met me & I am very cool headed. I've met Skink numerous times. So if you want me to leave the sharks to you, I'll just call County, or have someone else do it. It won't be MY fine, it will be your's. By all the posts, everyone who has read this is now awhere of the HC law about shark fishing. I'm pretty sure I'm exhausted from answering over & over again. My job is to let people know the laws in Horry Co. & SC. If you give me a hard time, I'll just walk away & take care of it another way, Like I said the piers will not be fined, but your ignoring it will cost you........do be do be do....from the "Grand Wizard". Now, lets all sit back & have some pop corn & a drink, K


----------



## daprez (Jul 2, 2013)

just let it go keith. just pick up the phone and call the county.. let them pay that fine which attitude decides how much it is.. then they will say " I wished I would have had keith cut my line" lol


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

amazing ain't it!
js


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Springmaid Kieth, take it all with a grain of Salt, your "ok"... Don't stop posting here, WE apprecate you post's..
I read the Entire last thread, So who's volentering to cut those things, (thongs), that'll bring Dangerious pier creatures around???? I wanna take Pics!!! (of the Pier Creatures, that Is, awsome new footage for the DC Channel, or Nat. Geo)

JS1172, Hrrrmmupph, YOU Don't get it Do you? My, My, you are a Soverigien Type are ya?
Lets see...
Law/Ordnance that says NO SHARK Fishing.. (yes I'm aware to the cleaning station)
Private Pier, THAT IS COVERED by a "BLANKET Salt Water License" that they pay for, for YOUR PRIVLEGE to Fish & Pay for the PRIVLEDGE to fish on THIER PRIVATE PIER.
THEY PAY Liability Insurance for incidents that may or May not,(such as line entanglment from a Fisherman/Arsehat), happen on THIER Property, INCLUDING YOUR actions....
YES KEITH has EVERY RIGHT to "Cut your Shhheeeetttin Line", to the point of, that IF He or ANYONE knows it's a SHARK, you don't cut, nor break it, yes they have EVERY Right to "cut your line" *SON*,, then call LEO AND have you ticketed, IF they are willing to go to court as a Witness..
what-ever your smokin, you need to stop, it's affecting your sensability Son..
I musta missed that Stripper thread, wish We get some up here like that.. opcorn:


Hows about *PIERMIESTER* SMK? that sounds pretty good..


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

daprez said:


> just let it go keith. just pick up the phone and call the county.. let them pay that fine which attitude decides how much it is.. then they will say " I wished I would have had keith cut my line" lol


 EXACTLY...


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

save your breath lead your argueing the wrong point
js


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

I like your answer! I agree! Enjoy! :fishing: Oh....I don't shark fish...lol


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

I like turtles!!


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## tlong2002 (Oct 20, 2010)

js1172 said:


> likethis lil fellow, sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keith we caught two just like this while we were down cut the both loose all by myself. : )

Todd and Nerisa


----------

